# Lookin for Seemorebuds



## SmokenGirl (Mar 13, 2008)

I was refered to this site because of seemorebuds books and I am most impressed..I hear that he hangs out here sometime...just want to let him know how valuable his information is and how the books gave me the courage to go forth and grow for myself..tired of the love/hate relations with connects and could never find a real farmer who could feed my frenzy at a price I wanted to pay...so whatelse is a girl to do???? Ha Ha I recommend his books to the MAX..just wanted to ask him where he gets his seeds from????


----------



## shamegame (Mar 13, 2008)

Well I am not sure if it's cool to mention his name on here ( it probably is but I'll play it safe ) so just keep this thread going and he will reply or PM you.


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 13, 2008)

shamegame said:


> Well I am not sure if it's cool to mention his name on here ( it probably is but I'll play it safe ) so just keep this thread going and he will reply or PM you.


what you mean you dont know if its 'cool'. everyone knows that he is seemorebuds. are you kidding?


----------



## SmokenGirl (Mar 13, 2008)

I didn't mention his name because I don't know his name...just read his book is all....not really lookin for his name..just want to tell him how impressed I am abouyt his knowledge and interested in where he gets his seeds from...


----------



## Dirtyboy (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey princess its me. I have a few seeds i need to plant, or i should say squirt all over your ass. Sorry i got carried away. LOL


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 13, 2008)

Dirtyboy said:


> Hey princess its me. I have a few seeds i need to plant, or i should say squirt all over your ass. Sorry i got carried away. LOL


go away creepy fuck


----------



## shamegame (Mar 13, 2008)

smokinjs said:


> what you mean you dont know if its 'cool'. everyone knows that he is seemorebuds. are you kidding?


I have heard others mention who he is. I just couldn't remember if it was ok or not. I chose to not mention his name just in case. Is there a problem?


----------



## SmokenGirl (Mar 14, 2008)

His books are the best and I just wanted to congradulate him, tell him what an inspiration he is to me....and had a few questions as well about some references in his 8oz for under $100 book. His pictures and instructions are the best and seems to leave nothing out....


hit me up Seemorebuds if you are out there!!


----------



## girlyhits (Mar 14, 2008)

LOL - hit you up..... knowing him it'll be hitting ON you. ;p 


...... iloveyou


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Mar 14, 2008)

I am going to have to agree with girly LMAO


----------



## SmokenGirl (Mar 14, 2008)

Well, he aint made himself known yet or come outta hiding...ha ha That just might be one dick I would cherish...ha ha hee hee hoo hoo


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 14, 2008)

Garden Knome get in her and defend your reputation. Or don't I luv ya man.
https://www.rollitup.org/support/45768-roll-up-diva-we-need.html VV


----------



## SmokenGirl (Mar 14, 2008)

Is that what you are finally saying? Mmmmmm...okay...not sure yet but will try and wait and see..in the meantime...VictorVicious...you aint got it bad either, eh? Nice pic dude...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 14, 2008)

Smoken, I added to your rep points for this thread, because I want to know who SeeMoreBuds is too! He's the whole reason I found this site, I need to show him my appreciation. lol, let me know if you find him!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 14, 2008)

He just got back from India this week, gone 17 days, so he may have some catching up to do. That picture was a cola from my first big grow harvested last January, but your right I am doing ok. Don't want to jump you thread or I'd name those that have helped me. They will help you too. VV


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh wow, I can't believe I didn't guess it sooner


----------



## SmokenGirl (Mar 15, 2008)

U think Garden knome is him or Victor?


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 15, 2008)

lol......dun dun dun... also i believe travelocity will help in your quest for your answers.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 15, 2008)

HI...

iloveyou


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 15, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> HI...
> 
> iloveyou


*points at Garden Knowm and loud whispers to Smoken* It's HIM.

HI! I just wanted to know who you were so I could, you know, bow down before you and offer my thanks. I only came to the site because you mentioned it in your book.


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 15, 2008)

SmokenGirl said:


> I was refered to this site because of seemorebuds books and I am most impressed..I hear that he hangs out here sometime...just want to let him know how valuable his information is and how the books gave me the courage to go forth and grow for myself..tired of the love/hate relations with connects and could never find a real farmer who could feed my frenzy at a price I wanted to pay...so whatelse is a girl to do???? Ha Ha I recommend his books to the MAX..just wanted to ask him where he gets his seeds from????


 LMAO who are you really


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 15, 2008)

who knows!


----------



## SmokenGirl (Mar 15, 2008)

_Well, hellooooo to you tooooo....and who exactly do you love? Garden Knowm..are you referring to me or SeeMoreBuds? _


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 15, 2008)

SmokenGirl said:


> _Well, hellooooo to you tooooo....and who exactly do you love? Garden Knowm..are you referring to me or SeeMoreBuds? _


Did I not whisper loud enough? Although I guess Garden Knowm probably does love SeeMoreBuds...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 15, 2008)

not the brightest light bulb out the pack aye?


----------



## SmokenGirl (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Mastakoosh...but still doesn't get me any closer to SeeMoreBuds..anyhow..his books mentions the cfl lights...where do you get them from? I went to HomeDept and see plenty of the spiral lights persay but really no cfl's and ecspecially at a 42 watt...can I get cfl locally and easily or do I have to find and order them from online somewhere? Thanks


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 15, 2008)

Ya know maybe it's just me but this sight has been flooded with wierd shit the last 6 months...


----------



## SmokenGirl (Mar 15, 2008)

THANKS SO MUCH AGAIN....SO WE WILL SEE ...


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Did I not whisper loud enough? Although I guess Garden Knowm probably does love SeeMoreBuds...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 15, 2008)

I got my CFL's in my local grocery store, so I'm positive they must be somewhere local for you too.


----------



## SmokenGirl (Mar 15, 2008)

Yea, did you see that gay crap on the seeds forum? I couldnt belive that creepy fuck...


----------



## SmokenGirl (Mar 15, 2008)

A 'grocery store'....wtf would a grocery store be selling cfl's for? Food Lion, Winn Dixie, Kroger, Piggly Wiggly???? You gotta be kidding me????


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 15, 2008)

they sell them everywhere pretty much. even at the piggly wiggly.


----------



## SmokenGirl (Mar 15, 2008)

Ha Ha...aren't we all a little bit mysterious on a site like this? 



Zekedogg said:


> LMAO who are you really


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 15, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Ya know maybe it's just me but this sight has been flooded with wierd shit the last 6 months...


no its not just you!!!


----------



## SmokenGirl (Mar 15, 2008)

Make we wanna run right out tomorrow and see for myself...I hope you aren't sending me on a wild goose chase...ha ..How in the world can a grocery store sell cfl's? Ecspecially when HomeDepot and other hardwares stores do not? I would of never found them or thought to get my cfl's with my meat and bread...ha 




mastakoosh said:


> they sell them everywhere pretty much. even at the piggly wiggly.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 15, 2008)

SmokenGirl said:


> Make we wanna run right out tomorrow and see for myself...I hope you aren't sending me on a wild goose chase...ha ..How in the world can a grocery store sell cfl's? Ecspecially when HomeDepot and other hardwares stores do not? I would of never found them or thought to get my cfl's with my meat and bread...ha


Don't you get light bulbs at the store?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 15, 2008)

SmokenGirl said:


> Make we wanna run right out tomorrow and see for myself...I hope you aren't sending me on a wild goose chase...ha ..How in the world can a grocery store sell cfl's? Ecspecially when HomeDepot and other hardwares stores do not? I would of never found them or thought to get my cfl's with my meat and bread...ha


you are so clueless right now...so let me chim you in.


those little squiggle/spiral things you described at homedepot ARE CFLs!


----------



## SmokenGirl (Mar 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Don't you get light bulbs at the store?


 
Yea, sure I get reg 40,60, 75 light bulbs at any store..but cfl's? And 42 watt cfl's? Okay..whatever you say..I will surely go and see first thing tomorrow.
Again..thanks for your generosity and advice...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 15, 2008)

i think you should read alot more before you decide to jump into growing.


some of the questions you are asking, really scares me.


----------



## SmokenGirl (Mar 15, 2008)

..and in no way were there 42 watt ones at HomeDept as suggested in SeeMoreBuds books...and I am doin as any newby ought to do and that is research, read, shop for best prices, etc...so wtf is sooo scary about my questions Loudblunt? I can read well and comprehend but the book doesn't mention where to always purchase..I am not asking for names and address and shit..just the same stuff that all us new growers will ask....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 15, 2008)

because you wont see the word CFL. CFL is not a word, it is an acronym. It stands for Compact Fluorescents (i bet you remember seeing that)


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 15, 2008)

GROWFAQ is your best friend, you just dont know it yet. Its almost like an encyclopedia for growing


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 15, 2008)

im glad you found him....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 15, 2008)

Me too! Thanks for starting the thread Smoken, otherwise I might never have found out.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 15, 2008)

SmokenGirl said:


> ..and in no way were there 42 watt ones at HomeDept as suggested in SeeMoreBuds books.........



that's funny & odd! because i decided to use my time to do your research.

guess what? home depot infact does have a 42watter as well as 100watters....



goto the home depot site, navigate to the lighting & fans> Light bulbs>Household


now, i know if i can take time out to help you find YOUR lights....im sure you could dedicate a little bit more time looking!


Good Luck & Happy growing!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 15, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> im glad you found him....


actually she hasnt!

she thought GK was saying hi to SMB


----------



## SmokenGirl (Mar 15, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> because you wont see the word CFL. CFL is not a word, it is an acronym. It stands for Compact Fluorescents (i bet you remember seeing that)


Yea, I seen and remember reading what CFL stands for..but was still lookin for it on the box of the bulbs and instead found only the brandname of the cfl bulbs and when NONE of them in HomeDept was not 42 watts...I decided to find out more info..you would of thought that there would be the word or initials CFL somewhere/anywhere on the box themselves and when I didn't I thought to keep lookin...from one stoner2another I appreciate any positive feedback and no smartass wisecracks please because I am absolutely new to growing...please be generous with advice/suggestions, patient and understanding because I surely know that you have once been where I am now....


----------



## SmokenGirl (Mar 15, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> im glad you found him....


_You are sooo sweet for being concerned...._


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *points at Garden Knowm and loud whispers to Smoken* It's HIM.
> 
> HI! I just wanted to know who you were so I could, you know, bow down before you and offer my thanks. I only came to the site because you mentioned it in your book.


Hi WIKI,


Nice to see you on the site.... I appreciate your kind words.

~GK bows down~


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 15, 2008)

Home depot has a great selection of BULBs.. I would suggest sticking with NOTHING less than 42 watts.. although I have seen grows with 23 watters that turned out OK 

Sometimes HD will have SUBSIDY sales on the bulbs.. in CA, last year... PG&E subsidized the bulbs and they were only $4.97 a bulb...

iloveyou


----------



## SmokenGirl (Mar 15, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> that's funny & odd! because i decided to use my time to do your research.
> 
> guess what? home depot infact does have a 42watter as well as 100watters....
> 
> ...


 
Actually, I just started lookin this week and walked into HomeDepot hoping to find and purchase..if they sell it online...it would of been my last resort to search there because I want to walk in and get what I need and not get them mail ordered if possible..and why would I go all over town looking and searching, wasting my gas when I know I can ask all the right questions here and maybe go straight to where others known it to be sold? But finally..thanks for the words of encouragement


----------



## boooky (Mar 15, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> Home depot has a great selection of BULBs.. I would suggest sticking with NOTHING less than 42 watts.. although I have seen grows with 23 watters that turned out OK
> 
> Sometimes HD will have SUBSIDY sales on the bulbs.. in CA, last year... PG&E subsidized the bulbs and they were only $4.97 a bulb...
> 
> iloveyou


Will you sign my cleavage?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 15, 2008)

walmart has a big section of lights as well!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 15, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> Hi WIKI,
> 
> 
> Nice to see you on the site.... I appreciate your kind words.
> ...


*staggers* he SPOKE to me (well...posted to me...)

lol, sorry, I'll probably get over being in awe in a few posts. Give it time.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 15, 2008)

boooky said:


> Will you sign my cleavage?


*groupie talk*

mine too?


/groupie


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 15, 2008)

SmokenGirl said:


> _You are sooo sweet for being concerned...._


he is here now...do you see him ??.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 16, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> walmart has a big section of lights as well!!!


You're so helpful! Seriously, you've probably done the most to help Smoken find her CFLs.


----------



## SmokenGirl (Mar 16, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> HI...
> 
> iloveyou


 
_mmmmmmmmm...goody....please tell me where your recommend safe seed buying for someone in the states? Are there any safe places to walk-in on the east coast that you know of and purchase seeds without going through the mail order way? I don't want to have seeds sent to my residence and really don't know anywhere else they can be delivered without risk...Is the thermometer for regulating the room temp or the space where the plants are kept growing? Not sure what is meant by 'odor' eating lights'..is that different from the cfl's and if so, where do I place them? Thanks for any help you can offer and wanna let you know that you are my hero..if you are ever on the east coast..hit me up and I can show you a good time...._


----------



## SmokenGirl (Mar 16, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> he is here now...do you see him ??.


_Thanks you so veery much_


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 16, 2008)

SmokenGirl said:


> _Thanks you so veery much_


your welcome..


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 16, 2008)

SmokenGirl said:


> _mmmmmmmmm...goody....please tell me where your recommend safe seed buying for someone in the states? Are there any safe places to walk-in on the east coast that you know of and purchase seeds without going through the mail order way? I don't want to have seeds sent to my residence and really don't know anywhere else they can be delivered without risk...Is the thermometer for regulating the room temp or the space where the plants are kept growing? Not sure what is meant by 'odor' eating lights'..is that different from the cfl's and if so, where do I place them? Thanks for any help you can offer and wanna let you know that you are my hero..if you are ever on the east coast..hit me up and I can show you a good time...._



1. maintaining room temperature is key.. you don't want temperatures to go over 85-90 degrees. room temp is maintained through VENTILATION and air exchange... or AC units... 

2. there are CFL lights that "Eat odor" I have notused these lghts, but I have heard great things... CARBON filters with a fan do a great job at removing odor. odor lights can be placed near you rplants.. just lke the grow lights...

3. I have heard of a place called breedbay... heard great things


iloveyou

hope this helped


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You're so helpful! Seriously, you've probably done the most to help Smoken find her CFLs.


LMAO!!!! i dont know if you were being a smart ass or genuine....either way its cool with me 

i love to help, because i know what it feels like not to have questions answered! HOWEVER, it does get annoying with answers that can be found very easily just be searching on the site. The site is like a free encyclopedia, wealth of free information!

with that said, i know i can be an asshole and come off as a dick sometimes....but its all love and i still help. Its just Tough Love!

you appreciate shit much more when you have to work for it!


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 16, 2008)

i just wanted to add, i really dont know if piggly wiggly has cfl's lol. i just know that they are in a lot of stores.*didnt want anyone to run out to pw and there not be any bulbs*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 16, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> LMAO!!!! i dont know if you were being a smart ass or genuine....either way its cool with me
> 
> i love to help, because i know what it feels like not to have questions answered! HOWEVER, it does get annoying with answers that can be found very easily just be searching on the site. The site is like a free encyclopedia, wealth of free information!
> 
> ...


lol, no, I was being serious, and if it would let me rep you again so soon, I'd rep you for it. I mean, your help might have been a little sarcastic, but help is help no? I take it where I can get it.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 16, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i just wanted to add, i really dont know if piggly wiggly has cfl's lol. i just know that they are in a lot of stores.*didnt want anyone to run out to pw and there not be any bulbs*


i thought piggly wiggly was a cfl...


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 16, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> i thought piggly wiggly was a cfl...


 i guess you could call them that haha.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, no, I was being serious, and if it would let me rep you again so soon, I'd rep you for it. I mean, your help might have been a little sarcastic, but help is help no? I take it where I can get it.


how bout i rep you?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 16, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> i thought piggly wiggly was a cfl...


LMAO!!!

i didnt know people knew about Piggly wiggly

i thought it was a southern thing!


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 16, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> i didnt know people knew about Piggly wiggly
> 
> i thought it was a southern thing!


i thought so too......im pretty far south and we dont have them here.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 16, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> i didnt know people knew about Piggly wiggly
> 
> i thought it was a southern thing!


 only reason i know is cuz i was raised in the south. used to visit them in texas and also albertson's was a southern store too.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 16, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> only reason i know is cuz i was raised in the south. used to visit them in texas and also albertson's was a southern store too.




let me find out!!!


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Mar 16, 2008)

I have seen cfls at every grocery store ive been to. Also every hardware store as well, and walmart will always carry them. GK glad to see you showed face i thought there was going to be a riot if you diddnt.
lol


----------



## girlyhits (Mar 16, 2008)

All that adoration and not one request for naked pics from GK?! Not even a bj comment for the those willing to bow down? Are you feeling ok GK?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 16, 2008)

girlyhits said:


> All that adoration and not one request for naked pics from GK?! Not even a bj comment for the those willing to bow down? Are you feeling ok GK?


iloveyou x's 2


----------



## email468 (Mar 16, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Ya know maybe it's just me but this sight has been flooded with wierd shit the last 6 months...


it ain't just you ..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 16, 2008)

not at all!!!


----------



## SmokenGirl (Mar 16, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> 1. maintaining room temperature is key.. you don't want temperatures to go over 85-90 degrees. room temp is maintained through VENTILATION and air exchange... or AC units...
> 
> 2. there are CFL lights that "Eat odor" I have notused these lghts, but I have heard great things... CARBON filters with a fan do a great job at removing odor. odor lights can be placed near you rplants.. just lke the grow lights...
> 
> ...


 
_It helped a Great deal..and I am forever grateful for any help you are willing to offer. I am in the usa so I guess breedbay is still recommended? Where can the light reflectors be located and purchased? And the last question is are males disposed of just because of seeds that are produced because where I am from seeds in buds are the norm and people don't seem to mind...I would hate to throw them out just because of that reason. _
_Again..thanks so much for your time and I love you times 2 as well!!! _


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 16, 2008)

gk with all the appreciation?


gdmnit!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2008)

this is gonna be a looooooong thread.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this is gonna be a looooooong thread.


i am glad your here to help...

fdd is the man !!!!


----------



## panhead (Mar 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this is gonna be a looooooong thread.


I wonder how much bandwidth the grow faq posted on this site takes up,prolly save a few bucks taking it down since nobody reads it to begin with.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 16, 2008)

panhead said:


> I wonder how much bandwidth the grow faq posted on this site takes up,prolly save a few bucks taking it down since nobody reads it to begin with.



REPped!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 16, 2008)

SmokenGirl said:


> _ And the last question is are males disposed of just because of seeds that are produced because where I am from seeds in buds are the norm and people don't seem to mind...I would hate to throw them out just because of that reason. _
> _Again..thanks so much for your time and I love you times 2 as well!!! _


males don't produce ANYTHING except FLOWERS that release pollen... it is that POLLEN that fertilizes YOUR female CHRONIC plants and turns it into schwag... yikes...

It is very hard the first tome you grow to THROW out a male.... they are all your babies.. but it must be done.. unless you plan to become a seed breeder, maker, distributor, gene specialist, ahahahahahahahah

*I said gene specialist!!! * ahahahahahahaha

BUT.... it is become very lucrative to sell seeds for certain breeders..

iloveyou


----------



## Farm Friend (Mar 18, 2008)

I just pulled my first two males.It was hard at first to yank them, but it felt good to be able to recognize the difference.


----------



## SmokenGirl (Mar 18, 2008)

I know I know....but can't I just grow some males to let others who aren't into exotics and keep the females and good stuff all for me?


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Mar 18, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> HI...
> 
> iloveyou


About time you showed up Knowmie.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 19, 2008)

Farm Friend said:


> I just pulled my first two males.It was hard at first to yank them, but it felt good to be able to recognize the difference.



yeah...!!!! that is a great feeling spotting your first males and first females... I had this crazy anxiety that I would not be able to tell the difference.. BUT once you see a single male, you are an expert! congrats!!

cheers


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 19, 2008)

SmokenGirl said:


> I know I know....but can't I just grow some males to let others who aren't into exotics and keep the females and good stuff all for me?



the males will pollinate your females.. and you weed will be SHITE...



iloveyou


----------



## girlyhits (Mar 19, 2008)

SmokenGirl said:


> I know I know....but can't I just grow some males to let others who aren't into exotics and keep the females and good stuff all for me?


The male flowers aren't smokable - only females. The males will make the females that you do have LESS potent after seeding them. There is nothing on the male plant you want to smoke... it will be leaves that give you a headache from smoking.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 19, 2008)

panhead said:


> I wonder how much bandwidth the grow faq posted on this site takes up,prolly save a few bucks taking it down since nobody reads it to begin with.


I've been referring noobs to FAQ's for a while, It seems that it takes awhile for people to realize that most of the info they need is there. I was guilty of that at first too,so I do understand.


----------



## SmokenGirl (Mar 19, 2008)

_Ohhhhh, okay I see....will trash them males as soon as they peek their lil heads out! Ha Ha I have heard enough from the Master and more....you don't have to tell me twice....Anyway GardenKnowm...please tell me what kind of electricity will I pull if I go for the supplies in the 15 in 80days? Need to worry or not? Thanks _


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Mar 19, 2008)

Dear Knowm, 
Glad to see you are back. Please tell us what are your favorite 2 or 3 plant varieties, and why.

Thanks,
MB


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 23, 2008)

I like big yields...

I am a yield WHORE for sure.. more than taste, more than HIGH.. I enjoy a fast growing, tight nodal MONSTER....

INDICA almost always...

My current favorites are MANGO and Jack the Ripper (https://www.bcbudonline.com/seed_packs.php?seedID=1097&category=Subcool)

The J. Ripper is a HYBRID that is soooo freaking fun to watch grow and it burns with incredible aroma....

The buds are nasty gooey and dense... rock candy like....

Pictures to come shortly ....???? LOL

iloveyou


----------



## SmokenGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

OMG....now I know for sure what strains to go after...I already seen the Mango in the book and am looking very forward to any other pics you can offer....gotta fan club? Ha ha Thanks for all the help you continue to offer, my friend


----------



## 1freezy (Mar 26, 2008)

I have a couple of grows going but I liked the simplicity of the book that Im gonna do 1 of those for fun. Is there a reason for the low watt CFL or is a ton of 100 watts OK ?Because I read the more light the better!


----------



## SmokenGirl (Mar 26, 2008)

from reading the book that those 6 cfl's are sufficient for the 3 plants. I'm thinking 6 cfl's to every 3 plants...on the small scale of things...but what do I know...all I do is follow directions to the T and hope like hell mine turns out as good as his....


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 30, 2008)

SmokenGirl said:


> from reading the book that those 6 cfl's are sufficient for the 3 plants. I'm thinking 6 cfl's to every 3 plants...on the small scale of things...but what do I know...all I do is follow directions to the T and hope like hell mine turns out as good as his....



8 CFLs


----------



## SmokenGirl (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks GK...I guess I was goin by your book 8ohs for less than 100..it mentions 6 cfl's under 3 plants...should I add 2 more cfl's? Anyway, ordered the dvd this weekend and can't wait for it to arrive so I can begin ordering everything recommended..will it be specific as far as fans, exhaust, etc??? Is it safe to have to delivered to my residence? I have my seeds mailed elsewhere but was a lil' worried about the book and dvd coming to my mailbox...I guess I hope that no one is monitoring where the books are being sent and whose ordering them?? Thanks for any help you can offer....


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 30, 2008)

hey knowm did you see the post wondering why you started at ph of 7.4 yesterday. I did refer them to page iv. VV


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 30, 2008)

SmokenGirl said:


> Thanks GK...I guess I was goin by your book 8ohs for less than 100..it mentions 6 cfl's under 3 plants...



Thanks SG,,, THAT will need to be clarified i the second printing... It is increased from 6-8 lights at some point in the grow... need to check my notes... I believe it is on day 15....

my apologies for the confusion...


----------



## alexdunaba (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey there, stranger.  When can we expect the 2nd edition?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 31, 2008)

SmokenGirl said:


> Thanks GK...I guess I was goin by your book 8ohs for less than 100..it mentions 6 cfl's under 3 plants...should I add 2 more cfl's? Anyway, ordered the dvd this weekend and can't wait for it to arrive so I can begin ordering everything recommended..will it be specific as far as fans, exhaust, etc??? Is it safe to have to delivered to my residence? I have my seeds mailed elsewhere but was a lil' worried about the book and dvd coming to my mailbox...I guess I hope that no one is monitoring where the books are being sent and whose ordering them?? Thanks for any help you can offer....


hi dear,

page 5, day 5 - "There are 8 CFLs in this small area"

iloveyou


----------



## SmokenGirl (Mar 31, 2008)

Once I read your note...I went to my book and see the extra lights were added because the temp in the room was dipping below 70F...rather than utilize a heater. If the lights did add too much heat and killed seedlings...then what kind of heater would you of brought in? One with a fan? Electric, kerosene, etc??? 
Since each light fixture can accomodate 2 bulbs per fixture..where would the additional 2 bulbs be placed? And I realize why the reflective hoods were not used while filming for the book...but if they were used..they wouldn't be in the way of each other in such a tight space and 6-8 cfl's being used? 
I thank you for all your help again and look sooo very forward to your knowledge and appreciate your willingness to share....


----------



## insanestang4life (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum I am new here too! Everyone here is really nice and very helpful!


----------



## email468 (Apr 2, 2008)

insanestang4life said:


> Welcome to the forum I am new here too! Everyone here is really nice and very helpful!


you may want to avoid the political forums to continue feeling this way


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 2, 2008)

insanestang4life said:


> Welcome to the forum I am new here too! Everyone here is really nice and very helpful!


Why do you keep posting that? You posted that like...23 times in all different threads...


----------



## email468 (Apr 2, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Why do you keep posting that? You posted that like...23 times in all different threads...


i'm guessing none of them were in the political forums


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 2, 2008)

email468 said:


> i'm guessing none of them were in the political forums


lol, they'd have torn him a new one already. Naw, they were all in the introduce yourself forum, so I guess he's got the right idea...sorta....


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Apr 2, 2008)

email468 said:


> i'm guessing none of them were in the political forums


Some people in there eat young children! Alive, no less.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 2, 2008)

SmokenGirl said:


> Once I read your note...I went to my book and see the extra lights were added because the temp in the room was dipping below 70F...rather than utilize a heater. If the lights did add too much heat and killed seedlings...then what kind of heater would you of brought in? One with a fan? Electric, kerosene, etc???
> Since each light fixture can accomodate 2 bulbs per fixture..where would the additional 2 bulbs be placed? And I realize why the reflective hoods were not used while filming for the book...but if they were used..they wouldn't be in the way of each other in such a tight space and 6-8 cfl's being used?
> I thank you for all your help again and look sooo very forward to your knowledge and appreciate your willingness to share....



no reflectors were used because,,,, ummmm.... shoot... i don't know why?
yes, reflectors may have got in the way of adjusting the bulbs to their CLOSEST position to the foliage.... 

i love the idea or paradigm of putting the plants AROUND the lights.... so that the entire surface area of the CFL is being fully utilized...

The SPLITTER had an additional SPILTTER put into one of its sockets... allowing each SOCKET fixture to have 3 bulbs... 


IT is really difficult t have to much heat when using CFLs... a small computer fan can remove the heat produced from cfls and carry it away in some sort of miniature "ducting"....

The closet had 7+ foot ceilings.. any heat produced by the CFLs just went UP...



iloveyou


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Apr 3, 2008)

smokinjs said:


> go away creepy fuck


HAHHHA fucking hilarious


----------



## SmokenGirl (Apr 3, 2008)

Hellooooo there GK....I finally recieved my dvd..15 in 80 days and gosh you are Good! Of course, he comes all my dumb questions...please tell me where I can find the aquamist system..I've been lookin all day online and can't find it. How many gallons/pressure/ etc?? During my research I have also found that the HPS lights are expensive as heck...I nd to purchase some good USED ones for sale or need to find an outlet/warehouse place to be able to afford them..please help with whatever info you can share. 
The last thing is that I am starting from scratch so I have no clones...can the same thing be done in the video but starting with just seeds and no clones? Thanks soooo much and I enjoyed it very much and seems to be well worth my time and investment.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 3, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> > no reflectors were used because,,,, ummmm.... shoot... i don't know why?
> > yes, reflectors may have got in the way of adjusting the bulbs to their CLOSEST position to the foliage....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 3, 2008)

Go Victor. Man, you are like a font of information....lol, I dunno why I felt the urge to say it like that, but seriously, your posts are always so informative. Like I can't believe you broke out the book with the page number and quotes and everything...awesome


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Apr 3, 2008)

SmokenGirl said:


> Hellooooo there GK....I finally recieved my dvd..15 in 80 days and gosh you are Good! Of course, he comes all my dumb questions...please tell me where I can find the aquamist system..I've been lookin all day online and can't find it. How many gallons/pressure/ etc?? During my research I have also found that the HPS lights are expensive as heck...I nd to purchase some good USED ones for sale or need to find an outlet/warehouse place to be able to afford them..please help with whatever info you can share.
> The last thing is that I am starting from scratch so I have no clones...can the same thing be done in the video but starting with just seeds and no clones? Thanks soooo much and I enjoyed it very much and seems to be well worth my time and investment.


Dear Knowm,

Ever use "Micro Mister" stuff, from Lowes?

MB


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 3, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Go Victor. Man, you are like a font of information....lol, I dunno why I felt the urge to say it like that, but seriously, your posts are always so informative. Like I can't believe you broke out the book with the page number and quotes and everything...awesome



VV is a bad ass.... thorough.... he's probably the head librarian at the Library of Congress

iloveyou


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 3, 2008)

Henry Ford said you didn't have to be smart, you need to be intelligent and that means knowing were to get the information. Gk's book is like Prego, its in there. I love you, man. VV


----------



## email468 (Apr 3, 2008)

knowm is right - you are a bad ass, VV!


----------



## joesmiley210 (Aug 3, 2008)

there are a few sites online that sell the CFL's. If you would like to walk-in ang get them, I've found some at my local super walmart. You can ask the lighting department @ Home Depot to order them also if they do not have them in stock.


----------

